# rg8's another shot



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

can't tell if the silver looks better than the Hyperblack


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*a different angle*

they do look good with the 295/35 and 275/35 khumos - the car feels glued to the ground


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*this shows the size of the tires*

obviously the 295's fill out the wheel well - no rubbing at all - running 1.7 camber in ther rear and haven't touched the fender at all - no rolling required - these wheels will accomodate a 285 or a 295 perfectly which allows you to run proper size rubber up front in either 265 or 275 and both fill up the wheel well and get rid of any nasty handling issues - the car is extreemly neutral and the steering feels proper now instead of over-booster


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

:jawdrop: 

Beautiful. And AWESOME tire sizes. I want.


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*thanks M*

these wheels, no matter how i photograph them, still look better in person - i guess most do - the tire sizes were the reason we had these wheels built - it just changes the car and the ride so much - feels like you need to pull onto the track and take a few hot laps


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

I'm assuming the wheels are 18" from the tire profiles, but how wide are they? Any idea on the weight?


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*wheel weights*

i know all too well - i had them built - the rear wheel is 10x18 e.t. 33 and weighs 18.5lbs (no b.s. - i weighed them!) the front is a 9x18 and weighs a tad under 18lbs - the khumo mx is reasonably light and the combo. feels awsome - these are now sold at evosport as the RG8's = solid spread forged 1-pc - exactly the same build as the world challange wheels on the Champion Audi


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

*Very nice!*

Shep,

You had the wheels built? That's interesting, I didn't know you could do that. I assume you did this in cooperation with Evosport?

And you like the Kumho's. Is there much tread noise, do the tram much?

Did you see qualifying for the GT race tomorrow?


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*building the wheels*

i spent alomost 2 years looking for a correct wheel - had no interest in 19's and wanted a 1-pc, strong, light, classic wheel. I met Barry Bass years ago, he is a retired racer and a wheel expert. He ended up with the speedline guys and their offices were in my backyard here in miami. so - one thing led to another and i went about designing a wheel for the E46M3. Speedline was bought by Champion motorsports, who are also here in the area. Once that got completed i speced the wheel, designed it with Barry, and ordered 40 of them. During this process, my good friend Brad at Evosport stepped up and helped me out. I wanted to have this project in good hands and the guys at evosport are first class so - i turned the wheel over to them - it is theirs now. i wanted to share all the work (over 1 yr invested - not as easy as you may think to do it right) and no one better to take it over than evosport - dedicated racers and a great shop. They will stock it and also build it in 19. They have a great picture(s) of it on their web site - gallery.

the khumo's have the obligatory tread noise of a big block tire - not terrible but noticable. The handling more than makes up for it. They do not tramline at all. (i was surprised) I run 38 all the way around and no tramlining!

i can't believe i missed qualifying - when was it on? will they show the race? how did the prg cars fair?


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: building the wheels*



shep01 said:


> *i spent alomost 2 years looking for a correct wheel - had no interest in 19's and wanted a 1-pc, strong, light, classic wheel. I met Barry Bass years ago, he is a retired racer and a wheel expert. He ended up with the speedline guys and their offices were in my backyard here in miami. so - one thing led to another and i went about designing a wheel for the E46M3. Speedline was bought by Champion motorsports, who are also here in the area. Once that got completed i speced the wheel, designed it with Barry, and ordered 40 of them. During this process, my good friend Brad at Evosport stepped up and helped me out. I wanted to have this project in good hands and the guys at evosport are first class so - i turned the wheel over to them - it is theirs now. i wanted to share all the work (over 1 yr invested - not as easy as you may think to do it right) and no one better to take it over than evosport - dedicated racers and a great shop. They will stock it and also build it in 19. They have a great picture(s) of it on their web site - gallery.
> 
> the khumo's have the obligatory tread noise of a big block tire - not terrible but noticable. The handling more than makes up for it. They do not tramline at all. (i was surprised) I run 38 all the way around and no tramlining!
> 
> i can't believe i missed qualifying - when was it on? will they show the race? how did the prg cars fair? *


Congratulations, that's quite an accomplishment. One to be proud of. Did you need to design the offset for the larger tires so they fit without rolling the fender? That's one way of getting what you want isn't it?

Auberlen's on pole. Sounds like the PTG cars are doing very well. Boris is third, Marks is fifth and Hans is eleventh. They had a shortened qualifying due to somebody going off that ruined some of their qualifying. Particularly hurt Hans Stuck. Qualifying wasn't on Speed, but it was online. Here's the link below if you want to follow the race tomorrow. Results of qualifying and the Touring race are there also. Unless you want to wait to see them on TV. It's on next weekend, Saturday 4 and 5 pm.

World Challenge Live Timing


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

*ET on R -33 but...*

What is the ET on the Front?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: ET on R -33 but...*



Cowboy Bebop said:


> *What is the ET on the Front? *


37


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*yes et was specific*

atcylb is correct, 37 - built them to accomodate a 255=>275 up front and a 275=>295 in the rear - no rubbing - and well out to the fender for aggresive looks

thanks for the heads up on the link steve


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*yes*

that is exactly what i intended; having the benefit of driving the car since 4/01 i felt larger rubber was necessary - i do not like the 245/275 set-up on the car - that is what i run on my sons '01MCoupe. The wheels were built to accomodate larger rubber w/o rubbing


----------

